# Any grants available?



## knocker (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi all. I have gone cross eyed reading the Single Farm Payment (SFP) and all the links it sends you to. All the SFP bumf seems to just take you round in circles! I have bought 4.6h of woodland that used to be a potato farm and was wondering was there any grants to grow, or not grow, develop etc. Has anyone managed to make sense of it? Or has any other news of other available sources of grants, subsidies. I am to old for the 'apple farm co-op' I heard about from BL3 in Oliveira do Hosp.
Thanks
Knocker


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Grants available for sheep, magic number is 7, suggest you go and talk to your local Junta as the President has to sign off grant and might be able to give you further information on anything else available.


----------



## knocker (Feb 19, 2012)

*grants*



canoeman said:


> Grants available for sheep, magic number is 7, suggest you go and talk to your local Junta as the President has to sign off grant and might be able to give you further information on anything else available.


Ok thanks for that. Sheep eh? I had thought about goats, but not sheep, not until now!

Anyone else got anything about growing stuff, or not growing stuff or boundaries, anything that goes on in much of the rest of Europe - apparently
Knocker


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Problem not growing it but selling it, check on what your neighbours do always a good indication or maybe doing something in co-operation with them, they'll have expertise, contacts and equipment.


----------



## knocker (Feb 19, 2012)

MY neighbors don't do anything except let everything grow!
I am sure other stuff must be out there. A popular site selling land, quintas etc has within several of it's adverts 'Possible funding for tourism project' & 'Small grant possible for forest garden / permaculture project'. Can I have both please But no-one seems to be in the know!
Knocker


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't believe everything on agents sites


----------



## knocker (Feb 19, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Don't believe everything on agents sites


Interesting. I have been hunting and the self same agents where given as a source of information on this site. Bu**er. Who can help me now???
Thats the cue for everyone to say "............................."
Knocker


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There are grants out there tourist type are normally through Regional, but generally restrictions, investments, licences and all the rigmarole that goes with it really questions whether it's worthwhile.
Try the searches in Portuguese your more likely to get to the source that way.

Google Tradutor


----------



## knocker (Feb 19, 2012)

canoeman said:


> There are grants out there tourist type are normally through Regional, but generally restrictions, investments, licences and all the rigmarole that goes with it really questions whether it's worthwhile.
> Try the searches in Portuguese your more likely to get to the source that way.
> 
> Google Tradutor


We have what I think is quite a bit of land and would like to do something with it apart from strim. Plus we have already jumped through many of the Portuguese hoops for tourism and have been granted Tourismo Rural (Sorry if spelt wrong)
I just feel there is something out there that could help.
Knocker


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

That's the problem with land here sounds great but what do you do with it, expats don't have the family here that makes the difference in working or harvesting let alone the basic machinery, we did have a similar size Quinta so do speak from some experience, we where lucky in that we had a very good number of Olives and good arable plus woodland, as it was mostly Eucalyptus we sold that timber to allow the pine oak and chestnuts some chance of reestablishing, let alone the number of fruit trees, and where able to do deals with locals for picking pruning and processing of olives, grapes and various deals to harvest hay or put areas down to sunflowers or maize but without that life would have been a total nightmare.

Have you thought of long term things like cork, the processors around Porto might have information or olive


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Just a thought, what about PYO (pick your own)?.........can`t say i`ve seen anything like it here.
My neighbour has gone down this "turismo" route and has the said 7 sheep plus he`s planted Apple, citrus.cane fruits and lots of other stuff........don`t know what he intends do do with it all but watching him graft while I sit and watch I have often thought that it would make a great little PYO spot.................just wondered.


----------



## knocker (Feb 19, 2012)

Dennis said:


> Just a thought, what about PYO (pick your own)?.........can`t say i`ve seen anything like it here.
> My neighbour has gone down this "turismo" route and has the said 7 sheep plus he`s planted Apple, citrus.cane fruits and lots of other stuff........don`t know what he intends do do with it all but watching him graft while I sit and watch I have often thought that it would make a great little PYO spot.................just wondered.


Hi, thanks for the reply, I was starting to think there is only me and canoeman on this forum! Sounds like your neighbor is part of the co-op grant thing which covers apples etc. As I am over 40 I can not apply for that one without setting up a younger business partner, which is the sort of rubbish I am trying to get away from. I like your idea, but I know someone who does it un-officially and even picks it himself (PIH?) and struggles to sell it at a pittance. I know there will not be much money with the economy the way it is but this sort of money is from the EU. Do seven goats get the same grant as seven sheep or a mix of both?
Regards
Knocker.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*



Dennis said:


> Just a thought, what about PYO (pick your own)?.........can`t say i`ve seen anything like it here.
> My neighbour has gone down this "turismo" route and has the said 7 sheep plus he`s planted Apple, citrus.cane fruits and lots of other stuff........don`t know what he intends do do with it all but watching him graft while I sit and watch I have often thought that it would make a great little PYO spot.................just wondered.


Hello Dennis

Fred and me where at the river bar in Gois a little while ago and someone you says he knows you had a similar idea but with Cherries. He just cut some branches down and came back with them for use now that's a novel idea. I says that if he is up in time we may see you at the Miranda market a week on Sunday. 

Krystyna and Fred


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Janina k said:


> Hello Dennis
> 
> Fred and me where at the river bar in Gois a little while ago and someone you says he knows you had a similar idea but with Cherries. He just cut some branches down and came back with them for use now that's a novel idea. I says that if he is up in time we may see you at the Miranda market a week on Sunday.
> 
> Krystyna and Fred


Hi Krystyna.........bet that was Peter at Gois.
Would love to meet up at the car boot, how will i recognise you?
I will be wearing a red carnation and standing under the clock at Waterloo station..lol.


----------

